
Career Development Is a Toxic Idea - smalter
https://medium.com/@dillonforrest/career-development-is-a-toxic-idea-1c4fa454ebb6
======
chrisbennet
The gist of the article is that flighty millennial job hoppers are bad
employees and that companies won’t invest in those employees “career growth”
if they don’t think there will be a ROI.

What I think is missing from the article is that these “job hoppers” lack of
loyalty is often a learned response. Employers did this to themselves by
showing employees a total lack of loyalty. Millennials only need to get burned
once in their career by some company that “needed to reduce headcount to boost
our earnings prior to the IPO” to understand that their loyalty will be
exploited, not rewarded.

